# Book to movie



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Which one of your favorite books has become a movie that you have loved as much (or almost as much)?

My favorite is "The Joy Luck Club" by Amy Tan.  I will put "Lonesome Dove" by Larry McMurtry as a close second, even though it is a TV mini-series.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I would have to go Joy Luck Club also, and Pride and Prejudice (the old one) with Colin something  . Lord of the Ring and Harry Potter were pretty good too.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

The Godfather and Chocolat.  Actually, for both those, I saw the movie first then got the book.  I can't think of many movies that have equaled the book.

I've got to finish reading Joy Luck Club now.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Jenni, if you are talking about Colin Firth, I totally agree.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Jenni, if you are talking about Colin Firth, I totally agree.


Thanks, Tripp. That's what I thought, but it sounded weird to me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Hands down, _Pride and Prejudice_, the 1995 A&E mini-series with Colin Firth. Five hours of perfection!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How about Cold Mountain?  Great book, good movie.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, and Narnia were all very good of course. I have to say The Green Mile was amazing. Not only a good book to movie adaptation, but a good _Stephen King_ book to movie adaptation which is even more rare. I did like The Stand, though. Does Jeeves and Wooster count? That's a really good book to television series adaptation.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My daughter saw Colin Firth at Sprinkles (upscale cupcake store) one day - wish I had been with her!
Oh back on topic, the Green Mile was good.  I read the book first, knowing Tom Hanks was going to star in it - duh - his face was on the front of the book - and all through the book, I heard Tom Hanks' voice..... weird, huh?  Do you think he wrote the book with Hanks in mind, or am I just crazy?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

See this fairly recent thread, too: * 
Books that became Movies--- Your Fav?*


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I was actually disappointed in the casting of Tom Hanks in The Green Mile because he was miles away from who I pictured.  He was great in it, but I was really not looking forward to him being in it.  I felt the same with Angels and Demons and The DaVinci Code and still do on those.  Sometimes people just go for star power instead of getting the character true to the book and it really annoys me.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Sometimes people just go for star power instead of getting the character true to the book and it really annoys me.


I agree and I have also noticed this a few different times. But I guess the movie people also want to promote/sell their movie. So if they can get a great actor to do a great job on the character and turn the movie into a blockbuster thats their agenda. A lesser known actor may be more suited to the book character but that actor will not do as much for the movie version as the A-lister.

It would be a hard line to walk on some of the time.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone watched The Time Traveler's Wife?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Has anyone watched The Time Traveler's Wife?


Are you talking about the new one coming out with Eric Bana and Rachel Mcadams? It hasnt came out yet (Aug 14th I think), unless there is an older version that I didn't know about.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0452694/


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, that's the one. I thought it already came out. Haha, never mind.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

ellesu said:


> The Godfather and Chocolat. Actually, for both those, I saw the movie first then got the book. I can't think of many movies that have equaled the book.
> 
> I've got to finish reading Joy Luck Club now.


No one can hate the Godfather


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Never saw it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Me neither... nor do I desire to.  So chalk one up for no one


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Has anyone watched The Time Traveler's Wife?


I'm reading the book right now. I didn't know that there was a movie coming out!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

oh. that looks interesting. 


I <3 eric bana


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I never saw The Godfather either.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No Godfather for me.  I've never saw a horror movie either.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the Godfather is a great movie. I've seen it dozens of times, also Part II.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good. . . .Leslie's multiples make up for those of us who haven't seen it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've seen _The Godfather_ (parts 1 and 2) multiple times, too. I consider them to be classics.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Even though the books are terrific, I'd say the Harry Potter movies are high quality.  They have done a good job  with the franchise.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Harry's poster  is up in my daughter's room.  She has read the books many many times, and she can recite line for line any of the movies that are out on dvd.  silly girl.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I was actually disappointed in the casting of Tom Hanks in The Green Mile because he was miles away from who I pictured. He was great in it, but I was really not looking forward to him being in it. I felt the same with Angels and Demons and The DaVinci Code and still do on those. Sometimes people just go for star power instead of getting the character true to the book and it really annoys me.


I can't comment on the book version of Green Mile, but I thought Tom Hanks did an excellent job in the movie.

He was definitely miscast in DaVinci Code and Angels & Demons though.



Jenni said:


> Has anyone watched The Time Traveler's Wife?


I saw the trailer. Is the book a sappy romance too? Because that's what the movie looks like.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh he definitely did a great job and I can't see anyone else who would have done it better now.  But hearing that he was going to be cast before seeing it I wasn't too happy.  He ended up being wonderful... the casting in that movie was pretty spot on across the board.


----------

